# confused with hd or not hd



## Gaurav265 (Jun 3, 2011)

hi,i have a 17' hp crt monitor.processor-intel dual core e2180 at 2ghz  ,ram-2gb ,graphics-zotac nvidia geforce 9400 gt at1gb memory.i mostly play games on my pc at 1024*768 resolution but some games going slow down on it so i switch to 800*600 for playing.i want to buy a lcd monitor full hd but the problem is can my system run games on 1920*900 resolution or it going slow down.and if i buy themonitor then wahat is the minimum resolution of a hd monitor. I have confused with benq  G2220HD and acer H203H.which should buy,budget is 8k.you can also suggest other models,my first reqirement is picture quality.and i cant upgrade my system.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 3, 2011)

For 8k, go for benq G2220HD. It's VFM.


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 3, 2011)

Better get Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k. Its LED and performs and looks much better than the BenQ one. But I suggest you use this money for a system upgrade rather than a monitor one because you won't be able to play games on larger monitors since your graphics card already struggles with your 17".


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 3, 2011)

if i upgrade my graphic card then i have to also upgrade my cpu because only gp card not improve the performance,and for a better cpu i have to also change my motherboard and ram.so,calculate how much money i have to invest for a better system.there is two reason that i dont want to upgrade my system.1-i am not a serious gamer.i mostly playing old games like sanandreas,that working at its fastest performance,my gp card is only for some new best games.2-my system is only 1 yrs old. So,what do you think can i play old games nicely.and now i think take a 20' .one ques. For everyone,what is the size of your lcd and what is its minimum and maximum resolution.pls tell,i am waiting.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 3, 2011)

After a while upgrading becomes a joke. As you rightly pointed out all you will be able to use is the case KB mouse monitor for the next rig. Almost everything else is not compatible with the newer hardware. But if your PC is just an year old you should be able to upgrade.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for comment,but you dont tell about your lcd.as i want to know.pls


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

For 8k, Benq G2220HD is real VFM. But gamimg at Full HD res with 9400gt is definitely going to be a problem, even in case of older games.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jun 4, 2011)

@OP: I have dell p2211h, 22 inch screen, full HD resolution supported 1920X1080. it's led and I bought it for 7.8k (7800). it's stand is superb and screen has matte finish so no reflection. other options are benq g2220hdl and the ones suggested by others.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

damn, poor guys ben asking about resolutions and all you guts are giving him crap.
16:9 aspect ratio
resolutions are minimum 1366x768 -15"-19"
maximum 1920x1080 - 20" and above

for 16:10 ratio 1600x900 is common.


----------



## Skud (Jun 4, 2011)

1600x900 is 16:9 ratio and common for 20" screen.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 4, 2011)

To be honest your System cannot run any games at 1920x1080. Still , it is advisable to get a 1080p , preferably the Dell P2211H , 22" LED at 8k sounds good. No one ever regrets going HD


----------



## Gollum (Jun 4, 2011)

game are gonna look utterly blurry at low res on hd monitor. choose wisely.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 4, 2011)

you can also go for a low-medium end gpu (2-3k) , like 4650/4670 and a 20" inch Monitor (6k)

I have a simiar proccy (X2 4000+) and recently bought a  4670 and 20" monitor. games run fine on its resolution. with this combo. Your proccy should be around the same performance as mine (I can't be sure about this though)


----------

